# Welches GPS-Portal für eigene Tracks?



## Fubbes (16. Februar 2012)

Da ich mich nicht erinnern kann, dass wir schon mal einen Thread zur Gegenüberstellung der GPS-Portaln hatten, versuche ich es mal.
Anlass ist mein neues Firmenphone, mit dem ich endlich die Möglichkeit habe, GPS-Tracks aufzuzeichnen. Diese Tracks will ich gerne irgendwo ablegen. Nur wo? Es gibt eine Reihe von Portalen, deren Für und Wider sich mir noch nicht ganz erschließt. Mit folgenden habe ich mich bisher kurz beschäftigt:

http://www.gpsies.com
http://www.gps-tracks.com/
http://www.gps-tour.info/
http://www.outdooractive.com
https://www.bikemap.net
Es geht vorrangig um das Ablegen eigener Tracks, gerne auch für andere, nicht um das Suchen und Finden, wobei das natürlich auch eine Rolle spielen kann.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## tiroler1973 (17. Februar 2012)

Servus!
Ich werkle gerne auf outdooractive.com herum, da die ne echte Topo hinterlegt haben und ich dort ein "privateres" Feeling als bei den anderen habe. gpsies.com bin ich manchmal, weils etwas internationaler ist - wobei das eigentlich von einzelnen Usern abhängt.

Da google sein Lizenzmodell für die Verwendung von Googlemap geändert hat, wird sich da jetzt einiges änderen, da sich bei den großen kostenlosen Portalen die Optik dadurch wesentlich änderen wird. ... die müssten ab über 25000 Kartenansichten pro Tag dann etwas an google abdrücken. ... und da wären bei einigen dann schnell ein paar Tausender im Monat fällig. Bis da eine entsprechende Alternative gefunden ist, wirds wohl ein bisserl dauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (17. Februar 2012)

Ich seh grad, dass ich bei outdooractive auch 'n Account habe. Ich füge es oben mal ein.
Die Lizenzänderung von Google habe ich bei gpsies schon bemerkt. Dort sind die Google-Maps weg.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## kritimani (17. Februar 2012)

griass eich
mehr zum suchen als zum selba abspeichern
http://www.giscover.com/

pfiat eich
kritimani


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (17. Februar 2012)

gps-tracks.com

ist mmn das Optimale. 

Die bieten bildschirmfüllenden deutsche und schweizer Wanderkarten.
Das macht einfach mehr Spass als bei
dem Guckloch von outdooractive.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## tiroler1973 (17. Februar 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> gps-tracks.com
> 
> ist mmn das Optimale.
> 
> ...


Das Guckloch kann man rechts oben bergroßern


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (17. Februar 2012)

Danke, wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Fubbes (17. Februar 2012)

Nun habe ich die genannten Portale etwas eingehender untersucht. Vielleicht interessiert das Ergebnis noch andere:

http://www.gps-tour.info/ ist ein reines Tauschportal, keine Bearbeitungsmöglichkeiten. Gut: man behält alle Rechte an seinem Track. Dies ist anscheinend auch bei http://www.outdooractive.com der Fall.
Wie das bei den anderen ist, weiß ich nicht genau, lediglich bei Trackspace habe ich eine Info gelesen, dass man das Recht am Track quasi abgibt. 
Dafür erlauben alle das Bearbeiten des Track. Dabei Gefiel mir vor allem der Editor von http://www.outdooractive.com. 
Das umfangreichste Kartenmaterial hat http://www.gps-tracks.com/, welches aber zusammen mit http://www.gpsies.com am altbackensten wirkt. Besonders letzteres wirkt etwas unaufgeräumt.

Es ist schwer einen Favoriten auszumachen. Zum Tracktauschen/Publizieren finde ich http://www.gps-tour.info/ trotz fehlender Bearbeitung sehr gut.
Die drei http://www.outdooractive.com, http://www.gps-tracks.com/ und http://www.trackspace.de/ haben alle ihre Vorzüge oder Nachteile, glänzen mal beim Layout, mal beim Editor, mal beim Kartenmaterial. Wenn es keine Topo-Karte sein muss, tendiere ich zu Outdoor-Active. 
http://www.gpsies.com fällt dagegen klar ab.

Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich was Falsches geschrieben habe oder wenn jemand anderer Meinung ist und das begründen kann.

Diese Analyse bewertet in keiner Weise die Möglichkeiten Touren zum Nachfahren zu recherchieren/suchen!

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MATTESM (18. Februar 2012)

ich werf mal http://www.absolut-gps.com/ in den Ring und bin auf das Urteil gespannt... 
..m..


----------



## pommespeter (18. Februar 2012)

ich  verwende für die touren und ax planungen am liebsten outdooractive. hat sich im letzten jahr auch ziemlich verbessert und hängt nicht mehr so oft. allerdings finde ich die bicycle karte von gpstour und gypsies für überbrückungsetappen super hilfreich, da fernradwege sichtbar sind. auch bikeshops in den städten werden bei nahe genugem zoom angezeigt.


----------



## thomasga (18. Februar 2012)

ich verwende seit langem schon

www.bikemap.net 

zum ablegen und öffentlich darstellen von tracks reicht es volkommen aus

außerdem gibt es da keine werbung, oder hab ich sie nur noch nicht bemerkt ?,  

man kann sich so besser auf die tracks konzentrieren,gut das kartenmaterial könnte üppiger sein

aber vielleicht kann ja mal fubbes reinschauen und seine meinung dazu abgeben,würde mich interessieren

unter  http://www.bikemap.net/routes#lat=43.75237&lng=11.95304&zoom=14&type=0&gnd=2_3&cat=0&rat=0

kommt ihr direkt zu den tracks in meiner gegend

caio thomasga

www.mountainbikeandbed.eu www.doccionedisotto.eu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oanavodo (18. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab meine Touren in http://www.gps-tour.info/ drin. Aber neben dem Reinstellen, spielt für mich auch das Suchen nach Touren eine Rolle. Ich finde, das ist dort sehr gut gelöst.

Neben der Suche in der Karte ist der Radar da ganz hilfreich. Man kann sehen, welche Tracks sonst noch in der Nähe vorbeiführen. Ich würde mir allerdings wünschen, man könnte das Radar-Fenster vergrössern oder verschieben.

Servus
-- 
Reiner


----------



## Fubbes (18. Februar 2012)

Mit http://www.absolut-gps.com/ bin ich auf den ersten Eindruck nicht so warm geworden. Wie sucht man da denn Touren? Scheint keine Übersichtskarte zu geben. Selbst abgelegt habe ich noch nichts, da ich jetzt nicht überall einen Account anlegen möchte. Das Layout ist mir persönlich etwas zu bonbon-mäßig. 

http://www.bikemap.net gefällt mir dagegen auf Anhieb. Schlicht, einfach zu handhaben, alles nötige dabei. Auch die Suche in der Übersichtskarte funktioniert gut. Die Menge der verfügbaren Tracks und der Fokus auf Biken ist ein zusätzliches Plus.
Ich glaube, ich habe einen neuen Favoriten.


----------



## reigi (19. Februar 2012)

Ich habe auch schon einige probiert. Es kommt immer darauf an, was man damit machen will. Derzeit ist GPSies mein Favorit. Ich z.B. veröffentliche dort meine Touren zum MTB-Heinsberg-Tagebuch. Dabei kommt es mir darauf an, möglichst schnell  die Touren einstellen und auch auf einen Blick sehen zu können, wie oft sie runtergeladen wurden. Außerdem möchte ich den Link auf die Touren in meinem Blog möglichst ansprechend anbieten. Das alles bietet mir GPSies problemlos. Wenn man sich einmal eingearbeitet hat, ist es auch nicht mehr unübersichtlich. Für meine Zwecke eben genau das richtige Portal. Das Bearbeiten der Touren vor dem Einstellen erfolgt bei mir in QuoVadis (früher ttqv). Das gibt es übrigens mittlerweile auch in einer freien Version. Allerdings ist dort nach wie vor ein gewisser Einarbeitungsaufwand nötig. Insofern benötige ich auch die Bearbeiten-Funktion nicht.
Outdooractive.com macht für mich auch einen guten Eindruck, aber der Bearbeitungsaufwand dort ist mir zu hoch. Dafür dürfte auch die Qualität der dort angebotenen Tracks recht gut sein. Anders bei GPSies. Dort gibt es doch ziemlich viel Schrott-Touren. Da bedingt wahrscheinlich eines das andere. 
Und zum Schluß habe ich noch eine Alternative: www.tourfinder.net


----------



## Fubbes (19. Februar 2012)

Bearbeiten tu ich mit qlandkarteqt. Insofern ist das auch nur eine Zusatzfunktion bei den Portalen. 
Was mir bei Bikemap nach einigem Testen fehlt, ist die Möglichkeit eine Tour mit einem überarbeiteten Track zu überladen. Anscheinend muss ich dazu eine Tour löschen und neu anlegen, oder irre ich?


----------



## thomasga (19. Februar 2012)

qlandkarteqt sieht interessant aus,mal sehn wenns die zeit erlaubt

ich benutze  gps track analyse  ,ist am anfang ein wenig vollgepackt mit möglichkeiten , aber wenn man erst mal drinn ist..

das mit dem überschreiben von tracks bei bikemap geht wohl nur über löschen und dann neu anlegen,

das sind ja aber nur  2 clicks mehr, das ist doch ,wenn man an die ganze arbeit und zeit , 

das stundelange strampeln vorher denkt, recht wenig

hast du werbung entdeckt?

caio thomasga

www.mountainbikeandbed.eu www.doccionedisotto.eu


----------



## Fubbes (26. Februar 2012)

Gibt es bei gps-tour.info eine Möglichkeit, die Karte zu vergrößern? Ich find' nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philipok0702 (27. Februar 2012)

Moinsen, 
ich betreibe www.absolut-gps.com und möchte nur kurz aufklären: 
absolutGPS ist noch kein öffentlich zugängliches Portal! Derzeit ist es nicht dafür konzipiert, dass Tracks schnell gefunden (deswegen auch keine Übersichtskarte) oder extern eingebunden werden können. Das nur als Info.
Wir sind aktuell allerdings in der dankbaren Situation gefördert zu sein, um ein Touren-Portal aufzubauen, dass für die Öffentlichkeit bestimmt ist. Dabei konzentrieren wir uns stark auf den Tour-Editor, der den Workflow zur Erstellung einer richtigen Tour stark vereinfachen soll.
Damit kann jeder aus einem reinen Track eine Tour "bauen" mit interessanten und nützlichen Infos (relevante POIs, Routing-/Roadbook-Hinweise, Markierung von Gefahrenstellen, Verteilung der verschiedenen Wegekategorien).
Die können dann in verschiedenen Formen extern kommuniziert werden und es wird für iOS und Android eine App geben, mit der Touren auch aufgenommen werden können.
Ich wollte die Info einfach mal in die Runde werfen und womöglich Interesse erzeugen ;-)
Ich hoffen, dass wir schon im April Online gehen können. Dann ist ein jeder natürlich gern gesehener Gast.

Gruß in die Runde!

"My bike takes me places my education never could."


----------



## rayc (27. Februar 2012)

http://de.wikiloc.com/wikiloc/home.do sollte man auch beachten, besonders in Spanien wird dieses Portal stark genutzt.

Effektiv muss man auf der Suche nach Tracks alle Portale durchgehen.

Es gibt z.B. auch noch
http://www.tourfinder.net/

Mein Lieblingsportal ist GPSies, die einfache Möglichkeit Touren zu planen, das schnelle und Einfache Suchen gefällt mir.

ray


----------



## Fubbes (27. Februar 2012)

@rayc
Tourfinder hat schon jemand genannt. Ich habe es nicht mehr getestet.
Und wenn du wirklich GPSies gut zum Suchen findest, schau dir mal bikemap.net an. Mir gefällt die Suche dort besser. 


Hat denn keiner einen Vorschlag, wie man die Karte bei gps-tour.info vergrößeren kann?


----------



## rayc (27. Februar 2012)

okay, hatte ich überlesen.

BikeMap.net hat mich bisher nicht angesprochen.
Evt. hat sich da was in der Zwischenzeit getan, muss ich mal wieder anschauen.

Für Touren in Frankreich ist http://www.utagawavtt.com/randonnee-vtt-gps die einzige brauchbare Quelle.

ray


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Februar 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingsportal ist GPSies, das schnelle und Einfache Suchen gefällt mir.
> 
> ray



Echt?   Ich finde dort die Suchfunktion schrecklich und total unübersichtlich! Mir ist gps-tour.info wesentlich sympatischer, aber da hat wohl jeder andere Präferenzen.


----------



## oanavodo (27. Februar 2012)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Hat denn keiner einen Vorschlag, wie man die Karte bei gps-tour.info vergrößeren kann?


Was meinst du damit?

Bei der Suchkarte oder Tourkarte auf Vollbild schalten? Ich weiss keine Möglichkeit.

Inhalt zoomen geht mit den üblichen +/- Buttons oder in der Suchkarte mit einem Auswahlquadrat (Auf Zoom... klicken).

Servus
-- 
Reiner


----------



## Fubbes (28. Februar 2012)

Ich meinte ersteres. Es muss kein Vollbild sein, aber ein größeres "Guckloch" wäre schön.
Vielleicht schreibe ich mal ne Mail an die Macher ...


----------



## isartrails (29. Februar 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ... aber da hat wohl jeder andere Präferenzen.


So ist es. Vieles ist reine Geschmacksache. Ich liebe GPSies und stelle alle meine Tracks dort drauf. Bei der Tourenplanung lässt es einen ganze Wege automatisch wählen, ohne mühseliges Punkteklicken.
Bei GPS-tour.info finde ich das Radar ganz brauchbar bei der Suche.
GPS-tracks.com finde ich ne Katastrophe, dafür haben sie brauchbare Rasterkarten.
Wie ray schon gesagt hat, für französiche Tourenrecherche benutzt man andere Portale, ebenso für spanische oder italienische oder britische.
Am Ende kommt man nicht umhin, auf vielen zu suchen und auf einem bevorzugten abzulegen.


----------



## ndbsepp (27. August 2012)

Wer kennt ein italienisches Portal mit Touren, ähnlich dem französichen Portal, das ich persönlich super finde, auch wenn man kein französich kann.


----------



## isartrails (27. August 2012)

ndbsepp schrieb:


> Wer kennt ein italienisches Portal mit Touren, ähnlich dem französichen Portal, das ich persönlich super finde, auch wenn man kein französich kann.



www.giscover.com dürfte einiges zu bieten haben, ansonsten http://itinerari.mtb-forum.it/
Es gibt noch einige, die in Frage kämen, aber es ist gescheiter, du googelst nach der gewünschten Tour/Region mit klaren Stichworten und dem Hinweis auf Italien, also beispielsweise "Legnoncino, MTB, GPS, Italia".
In den Suchtreffern findest du dann nicht ausschließlich nur italienische Portale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (10. Mai 2016)

Kann mir jemand sagen, warum bei http://www.outdooractive.com in der Touransicht links neben der Karte so ein großer grauer leerer Kasten dargestellt wird? Auch in der Liste meiner Touren sehe ich außer dem Namen nur graue Kästen. 
Das sieht dann ungefähr so aus wie im angehängten Bild.   

Andere Sachen, die mir in der Zwischenzeit aufgefallen sind:
* https://www.bikemap.net/ hat ein neues Layout. Mir ein bisschen zu modern/spartanisch, vielleicht optimiert für Smartphones. 
* http://www.gps-tracks.com/ hat auch ein neues Layout. Nun kann man sich tatsächlich dran gewöhnen. 
* Trackspace.de gibt es nicht mehr.


----------



## r.lochi (11. Mai 2016)

In dem grauen Kasten wird ein Bild angezeigt,  wenn du eines hochgeladen wird?!  Zb von der Tour.


----------



## isartrails (12. Mai 2016)

Korrekt. Hat der Tourenautor ein Foto hochgeladen, dann wird es in dem ansonsten grauen Feld angezeigt.

Für Touren in der Schweiz bleibt mein Favorit gps-tracks.com, ob im alten oder neuen Layout, da es als einziges Portal die guten Schweizer Landeskarten anbietet.
Für Touren in Frankreich ist mein Favorit openrunner, visugpx, utagawavtt bzw. vttracks - alle mit IGN-Karten-Einbindung.
Für Touren in Italien suche ich gerne auf giscover.
Für Touren in Spanien auf wikiloc (mit spanischen IGN-Karten).
Wenn man gute, verlässliche Touren will, muss man sich angewöhnen, auf den Portalen des entsprechenden Landes zu suchen. Dort wird man weitaus besser fündig, als etwa in einem deutschen Tourenportal nach Touren in Großbritannien zu suchen.

Ansonsten ist vieles Geschmackssache. Meine eigene Tourenverwaltung bestreite ich auf Gpsies, das mir eine Menge Vorteile in Tourenrecherche, -gestaltung und -verwaltung bietet. Mit Outdooractive und den anderen "Wir sind die Größten"-Portale werde ich einfach nicht warm: Zu viel aggressives Marketing, warme Luft und bunte Bilder, anstatt wirklich sinnvolle Funktionalitäten...


----------



## Fubbes (13. Mai 2016)

Stimmt, GPSies hat sich seit 2012 auch stark verbessert. 
Angenehmere Optik, bessere Bedienung, wirkt einfach aufgeräumter und durchdachter. Gefällt mir mittlerweile gut.

@isartrailsurfer Danke für die ausführliche Liste der anderen Portale.

Recherche mach ich bisher kaum. Entweder man findet gar nix, oder man ertrinkt in Tracks. Und die Qualität der Strecke bleibt auch im Dunkeln.

Die kommerzielleren Portale bieten oft noch eine App fürs Phone. Habe ich bisher noch nie ausprobiert. Aber das kann hilfreich sein, wenn man einfachen Datenaustausch will.


----------



## isartrails (14. Mai 2016)

Ich bin halt hoffnungslos retro.
Nutze Gpsies nach wie vor in der "klassischen" Ansicht...


----------



## Biwo (21. Mai 2016)

Ich nutze sowohl für meine Planung, als auch für meine Track-Verwaltung "RideWithGPS", da mir hier die berechneten Höhenmeter am realistischten erscheinen (ja ich weiß, leidiges Thema). Für die Tourensuche ists jedoch etwas mau.


----------



## cschaeff (21. Mai 2016)

kleiner Tip für die Tourensuche: bei GPSies immer die Option "GPS erfasst" wählen. So werden nur die Touren angezeigt, die wirklich gefahren wurden. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass jemand eine gefahrene Tour hochlädt, wenn diese ein Griff ins Klo war, ist relativ gering. 
So hat man schon mal alle Touren rausgefiltert, die nur am Bildschirm zusammengeklickert wurden (und böse Überraschungen bereithalten können).


----------



## Monsterwade (21. Mai 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> (und böse Überraschungen bereithalten können).


Danke für den Tipp. Jedoch schützt das auch nicht vor bösen Überraschungen: Da schiebt ein Biker auf La Palma einen super Singletrail hoch und ist oben angelangt wohl so fertig, das er die Strasse runterballert. Und das lädt er dann auch noch hoch.


----------



## cschaeff (21. Mai 2016)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Jedoch schützt das auch nicht vor bösen Überraschungen: Da schiebt ein Biker auf La Palma einen super Singletrail hoch und ist oben angelangt wohl so fertig, das er die Strasse runterballert. Und das lädt er dann auch noch hoch.


Zumindest den downhill auf der Straße hättest du aber bereits auf dem Bildschirm sehen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (22. Mai 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Zumindest den downhill auf der Straße hättest du aber bereits auf dem Bildschirm sehen können


Tracks analysiere ich immer vorher am PC. Das schützt vor diesen "böse Überraschungen".


----------



## Fubbes (23. Mai 2016)

Bei GPSies einen Track anhand der Karte zu finden, ist aufgrund der enormen Datenfülle fast unmöglich. Man muss den Kartenausschnitt so klein machen, bis man einzelne Touren unterscheiden kann, dass man nur noch ein kleines Stück der Tour sehen und die gesamte Strecke nicht mehr überblicken kann.
Das ist insbesondere bei der Planung von Mehrtagestouren ein Problem, bei denen Tagesetappen eine gewisse Länge haben und keine Rundtour darstellen.
Oder gibt es dafür ein Patentrezept, das ich noch nicht gesehen habe?


----------



## stuntzi (23. Mai 2016)

GPSies find ich leider völlig nutzlos als Tourenportal. 95% ist sinnloser Schrott, weil einfach jeder seine Kaffeefahrten oder Bundesstraßenausflüge da reinstellt. Die nichtschrottigen 5% haben dann keinerlei Beschreibung, wozu brauch ich denn dann bitte einen Track? Da hat jede OSM-Karte mehr Informationen für Mountainbiker. Ist wohl eher eine Art Cloudspeicher für unkommentierte Tracks, aber kein Tourenportal wie utagawa oder gps-tour oder wikiloc.

Ansonsten kann man GPSies auch via http://www.vttrack.fr/?layers=Google Physical|GPSies| anzeigen lassen... auf einer deutlich praktischeren Karte. Macht aber wie gesagt kaum Sinn, da dort ausser Tracks kein Mehrwert geboten wird.


----------



## isartrails (23. Mai 2016)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Bei GPSies einen Track anhand der Karte zu finden, ist aufgrund der enormen Datenfülle fast unmöglich. Man muss den Kartenausschnitt so klein machen, bis man einzelne Touren unterscheiden kann, dass man nur noch ein kleines Stück der Tour sehen und die gesamte Strecke nicht mehr überblicken kann.(...)
> Oder gibt es dafür ein Patentrezept, das ich noch nicht gesehen habe?


Da hast du leider recht. Die Datenfülle bei Gpsies zwingt einen zum Reinzoomen, so dass einem der Überblick verloren geht.
Es gibt aber ein "Patentrezept" über einen Umweg:

Du rufst das französische Portal vttrack.fr auf.
Du klickst erstmal im Menübaum rechts alle Overlays ab (damit das Laden der gewünschten Daten nicht eine halbe Ewigkeit dauert).
Dann zoomst du in den geografischen Bereich hinein, der dich interessiert.
Jetzt erst setzt du Haken bei den Overlays. (Aus Erfahrung würde ich vorschlagen, dass du Haken nur einzeln und nacheinander setzt, und nicht alle auf einmal. Die Datenmenge, die sonst geladen wird, ist enorm und kann deinen Browser lahmlegen.)
Mit jedem Overlay, dass du dir anzeigen lässt, werden auf der Grundkarte die GPS-Tracks sichtbar, die das entsprechende Portal hat.
Erscheint dir ein Track "interessant", dann kannst du ihn mit der Maus "berühren". Die violette Linie wird jetzt fett, so dass du sie von den anderen Tracks unterscheiden kannst.
Interessiert dich der Track immer noch, oder erscheint er dir erst recht interessant, dann kannst du diese Linie auch mit der Maus anklicken. Es öffnet sich ein Infofenster zum GPS-Track, in welchem sich die Linkadresse befindet. Diese klickst du an. Es öffnet sich ein separater Tab im Browser, deine zuvor gewählte Ansicht und der Ausschnitt bleiben im ersten Fenster, so wie gesehen, bestehen. Versuche nicht die Option, "Link in neuem Tab öffnen" - das geht schief.
Betrachte den angeklickten Track im separaten Tab und beurteile, ob du dir den Track herunterladen willst. Schließe danach den Tab und tue auch sonst alles, um deinen Browser nicht zu "überfüttern". Vtttrack ist enorm datenintensiv.

Welche Grundkarte du auswählst, ist eigentlich für die Trackrecherche unerheblich. Für Frankreich, die Schweiz, Spanien und die USA stehen topographische Karten der Landesvermessungsämter zur Auswahl. Beim Rest der Welt muss man sich mit Open Source-Karten zufrieden geben.

Bei den Overlays ist Gpsies mit Abstand das datenreichste Portal und daher erste Wahl für die Recherche.
Vttrack ist weniger ein Portal, als vielmehr eine Portalsammlung. Die Betreiber haben eine Routine entwickelt, die alle Portale gleichzeitig auslesen kann. Zumindest diejenigen, die in den Overlays aufgelistet sind. Da es sich um einen französischen Anbieter handelt, muss es einen nicht wundern, dass hauptsächlich französische Portale aufgeführt werden.
Für die Schweiz wird man auf Gps-Tracks fündig. Natürlich fehlen auch einige wichtige Portale in den Overlays. Beispielsweise Outdooractive oder Gps-tours.info. Diese scheinen den Betreibern derzeit noch zu unbedeutend. Es kann aber sein, dass diese irgendwann einmal auch aufgelistet werden.

Speziell wenn ich fürs romanisch-sprachige Ausland auf Tracksuche war, hat mir vttrack schon sehr oft große Hilfe geleistet. Utagawa, visugpx und openrunner - die französische Bike-Community ist extrem mitteilungsfreudig und auf vttrack findet man alles auf einen Blick.


----------

